# Worried - oestrodiol levels



## Stephanie L (Sep 14, 2003)

Can anyone help?

I was told my day 3 results were OK - FSH was 8 but oestrodiol was 111 pmol/l! I've checked the web & this looks very high. On my slip of paper from the blood clinic (I had it done via my gP) it says the normal levels are 128 -620, but I've read that normal is 25 -75 and above that may mean it is masking my FSH level.

I've just had my first ICSI cycle, & although I did respond to the drugs and only had 8 days of stims, I only got 6 follicles. I'm really concerned this means I have a poor prognosis. I'm 34 which whilst I realise isn't young, I was told was average for this type of treatment. I am in a real panic-
Any advice?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

The E2 level is fine, a level of up to 200 is fine for a day 3 test. The stimulation was fine and if further treatment needed they may increase the start dosage. I first IVF is always a bit of a test in it's self as you need to see how the body reacts to drugs. Everyone is different.

Sarah


----------



## maggiefanker (May 7, 2005)

Hi  I think that the two different values you've seen might be the same levels. i.e. 25umol = 250pmol. It all depends on the units. I recently had my E2 level checked and it came back as 266pmol (low end of normal apparently, but what is considered a 'low' value can vary between doctors apparently).

Hope this helps,

Mags


----------

